# supprimer mot de passe à l'ouverture de ma session



## zoopie (27 Décembre 2007)

Désolée si le fil existe déjà, je suis bien la moitié d'une nouille en recherche web (mais j'ai cherché avant, juré). 

Résumé de ma situation: j'ai un seul compte utilisateur sous tiger 10.4, sur lequel mon mac se logait par défaut sans me demander mon mot de passe à chaque fois (je suis la seule à l'utiliser).

Sauf qu'un jour, DVD player a décidé de se lancer au démarrage de chaque session. Suite à ça, après avoir bêtement suivi les conseils de mon aide mac osx et bidouillé (très mal) mes préférences système pour tenter de désactiver le lancement automatique de DVD player, je me suis retrouvée incapable de me loger dans mon seul compte car le mac me demandait mon "password" et ne le reconnaissait pas quand je le tapais (soupir).
J'ai fini par comprendre que le problème venait alors du fait qu'à ce stade du bootage, mon clavier est en querty et qu'il me faut donc taper mon mot de passe en querty pour me loger.

Donc, je suis de nouveau dans mon compte, j'ai perdu plein de préférences que je dois rebâtir mais ça c'est pas grave, seulement, depuis, non seulement DVD player se lance toujours au démarrage (snort), mais en plus mon mac me demande systématiquement mon mot de passe au démarrage, et en querty en plus.
Une fois logée, mon interface est en français et mon clavier de nouveau en azerty.

Je suis naturellement allée dans mes préférences système/comptes/options pour tenter de débrouiller tout ça, j'ai décoché et re-coché "ouvrir une session automatiquement en tant que", sélectionné mon compte (le seul existant), ré-entré mon mot de passe, mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Ainsi que pour mon stupide DVD player qui se lance systématiquement même sans DVD dans le lecteur ?

Un grand merci d'avance,

Zoopie


----------



## xanadu (27 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour
Dans préférences système >comptes
tu coches "Afficher le menu saisie"
Tu redémarres avec ton CD d'installation.
Tu vas vers la barre de menu "Utilitaires"
_(regarde bien sur la barre de menu vers la droite quel type de drapeau affiché.)_
Tu essaies de renseigner ton mot de passe en faisant attention au style de clavier sélectionné.
On sait jamais


----------



## zoopie (27 Décembre 2007)

Oui, merci, je tenterais bien le truc maintenant, mais je n'ai pas mon CD d'install avec moi car je ne suis pas chez moi. C'est un problème si je fais la manip. avec celui d'un autre mac (même système) ?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Décembre 2007)

zoopie a dit:


> Oui, merci, je tenterais bien le truc maintenant, mais je n'ai pas mon CD d'install avec moi car je ne suis pas chez moi. C'est un *problème* si je fais la manip. avec celui d'un autre mac (même système) ?


Si tu veux amplifier tes soucis ou carrément planter grave ton ordi c'est pas un gros problème


----------



## xanadu (27 Décembre 2007)

zoopie a dit:


> Oui, merci, je tenterais bien le truc maintenant, mais je n'ai pas mon CD d'install avec moi car je ne suis pas chez moi. C'est un problème si je fais la manip. avec celui d'un autre mac (même système) ?



Avec un OS (Tiger) acheté séparément et non celui livré avec la machine.
Si ce n'est que pour faire un essai sur une autre machine sans créer de problème pourquoi pas!(PRUDENCE)
PS: J'ajoute concernant la question de tout à l'heure: Quand tu vas vers la barre de menu (drapeau Américain) Tu click et tu déroules le menu "Autres ressources d'entrée" puis tu fais ton choix.


----------



## zoopie (27 Décembre 2007)

Compris. J'attends de rentrer chez moi pour faire la manip. avec mon CD d'origine. Et merci pour toutes ces infos, je vous tiens au courant (courant janvier).

A part ça, une idee du pourquoi DVDplayer se lance obstinément à chaque démarrage ? Y-a-t-il aussi une manip. qu'il vaut mieux que je fasse à partir de mon CD d'install, du genre, désinstaller le machin et le réinstaller ?

Zoopie


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Décembre 2007)

zoopie a dit:


> Compris. J'attends de rentrer chez moi pour faire la manip. avec mon CD d'origine. Et merci pour toutes ces infos, je vous tiens au courant (courant janvier).
> 
> A part ça, une idee du pourquoi DVDplayer se lance obstinément à chaque démarrage ? Y-a-t-il aussi une manip. qu'il vaut mieux que je fasse à partir de mon CD d'install, du genre, désinstaller le machin et le réinstaller ?
> 
> Zoopie


Non ! "Préférences Système/Comptes/Ouverture au démarrage"&#8230;


----------



## xanadu (27 Décembre 2007)

zoopie a dit:


> C
> 
> A part ça, une idee du pourquoi DVDplayer se lance obstinément à chaque démarrage ? Y-a-t-il aussi une manip. qu'il vaut mieux que je fasse à partir de mon CD d'install, du genre, désinstaller le machin et le réinstaller ?Zoopie



La première chose à vérifier c'est dans : Préférences Système<Comptes>Ouverture
S'il fait parti de la liste , tu le  sélectionnes et tu vas vers le bas de la fenêtre et tu le supprimes par un click sur  "-"


----------



## zoopie (27 Décembre 2007)

"Préférences System/Comptes/Ouverture au démarrage"&#8230; voui, j'y suis déjà allée, mais après je fais quoi ? il n'y a qu'un élément dans la liste, c'est un certain iTunes helper qui d'ailleurs est décoché et qui ne se lance pas démarrage, lui.
Comment je fais pour voir la config de DVDplayer sur ce point ?


----------



## zoopie (27 Décembre 2007)

Ah oui puis un autre truc, Xanadu, la manip. dont tu parles avec le CD d'install, elle va juste me permettre de taper mon mot de passe en français au login, ou aussi de ne plus avoir à le taper du tout (ce qui est mon but) ?


----------



## xanadu (27 Décembre 2007)

Une petite précision :
Coché ou décoché ce n'est que le masquage de l'application.
En ce qui est de ton DVD.....je ne sais pas plus


----------



## xanadu (27 Décembre 2007)

zoopie a dit:


> Ah oui puis un autre truc, Xanadu, la manip. dont tu parles avec le CD d'install, elle va juste me permettre de taper mon mot de passe en français au login, ou aussi de ne plus avoir à le taper du tout (ce qui est mon but) ?



Plutôt pour avoir "le type clavier " adapté.
Pour ne plus avoir à taper ton mot de passe:Une fois que ce problème soit résolu, tu ouvres Préférences système> Comptes>Modifier mot de passe:
Tu renseignes ton ancien mot de passe et tu ne mets rien pour le nouveau(moi personnellement je mets toujours un mot de passe)


----------



## zoopie (28 Décembre 2007)

Moi aussi je suis plutôt pour un mot de passe quand j'installe une nouvelle application, ou télécharge une mise à jour. C'est juste que ça me rend nerveuse de penser pouvoir me retrouver incapable de me loger comme hier pour un bête pb de mot de passe.

C'est pourquoi, si possible, j'aimerais juste revenir à ma config d'avant, login avec mot de passe mémorisé, et demande de mot de passe quand je fais des changements de config (comme, au pif... déplacer mon dossier préférences parce que c'est marqué dans l'aide macOS... bête que je suis).

Tu as une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2007)

je déconseile TRES fortement le plan " pas de mot de passe"

Par contre si le souci ne se résoud pas je conseille de régler le problème d'une manière maline mais simple:

 choisir un mot de passe qui serait les mêmes touches en azerty et qwerty

et voilà

( et examiner le trousseau aussi, y a parfois des bizarreries quand on jongle avec les mots de passe)
voir faq  maacg section trousseau + aide du trousseau


----------



## zoopie (29 Décembre 2007)

Alors comme je l'ai dit précédemment, mon but n'est pas de supprimer mon mot de passe mais de le supprimer à l'ouverture de la session (d'où le titre de mon fil), ce qui équivaut à revenir à ma config. d'avant mes cafouillages dans mes préférences, dont je ne suis pas fière du tout :
"C'est pourquoi, si possible, j'aimerais juste revenir à ma config d'avant, login avec mot de passe mémorisé, et demande de mot de passe quand je fais des changements de config (comme, au pif... déplacer mon dossier préférences parce que c'est marqué dans l'aide macOS... bête que je suis)."

Si quelqu'un a une idée, siouplaît partagez-là ! Mon ordinateur est un portable et je n'ai pas mon CD d'install avec moi, mais dès que je rentre chez moi, d'ici une semaine, je pourrai faire toutes les manip. de la Terre si nécessaire.

Ouala.

Pour ce qui est du lancement intempestif de DVDplayer au démarrage, je vais faire un fil séparé, oui j'aurais dû commencer par ça au lieu d'aller bidouiller mes préférences moi qui n'y connais rien, je promets qu'on ne m'y reprendra plus...

Zoopie


----------



## xanadu (29 Décembre 2007)

Re
Reprenons: As-tu essayé de changer ou de vérifier ton mot de passe en passant par: Préférences système>Comptes
As-tu tenter d'ouvrir trousseau d'accès et procédé à une vérification(SOS trousseau dans barre de menu)
Ton mot de passe session et trousseau identiques si possible.
A suivre


----------



## zoopie (29 Décembre 2007)

( et examiner le trousseau aussi, y a parfois des bizarreries quand on jongle avec les mots de passe)
voir faq  maacg section trousseau + aide du trousseau

-> suis sûrement encore la moitié d'une nouille, mais suis allée dans FAQ, ai tapé "trousseau" dans la fenêtre "recherche", et rien n'en est sorti...


----------



## xanadu (29 Décembre 2007)

ici
Cela commence depuis 2005, alors bien adapter ta lecture à la date actuelle.


----------



## zoopie (29 Décembre 2007)

xanadu a dit:


> Re
> Reprenons: As-tu essayé de changer ou de vérifier ton mot de passe en passant par: Préférences système>Comptes
> As-tu tenter d'ouvrir trousseau d'accès et procédé à une vérification(SOS trousseau dans barre de menu)
> Ton mot de passe session et trousseau identiques si possible.
> A suivre



Je suis bien allée dans références système>Comptes, j'ai même cliqué sur "modifier mot de passe" par curiosité, mais comme je deviens prudente et que je n'ai pas mon CD d'install avec moi, je me suis bien gardée d'y toucher.

SOS trousseau dans la barre de menu... celle du finder ? Je vois pas de SOS trousseau. Ni dans celle des préférences docks...


----------



## xanadu (29 Décembre 2007)

zoopie a dit:


> SOS trousseau dans la barre de menu... celle du finder ? Je vois pas de SOS trousseau. Ni dans celle des préférences docks...



Une fois le trousseau ouvert(qui se trouve dans Dossier Applications>Utilitaires)
Va vers barre de menu(trousseau) tu clicks, là il y a SOS....


----------



## zoopie (29 Décembre 2007)

Eh bien je suis bien la moitié d'une nouille. Merci Xanadu, j'y suis allée, j'ai fait une vérification (ainsi que dans l'utilitaire de disque par la même occasion), tout semble normal.


----------



## xanadu (29 Décembre 2007)

Tu connais ton mot de passe actuel?
alors vas vers comptes et modifie ton mot de passe en choisissant des caractères communs aux différents claviers(genre: TOTO, c'est un classic !)
Tu renseignes ton ancien mot de passe, tu introduis le nouveau à deux fois.
Si nécessaire tu fais pareil pour ton trousseau.
redémarre pour voir ...


----------



## zoopie (30 Décembre 2007)

Merci Xanadu, mais je crois que je vais attendre d'avoir mon CD d'install sous la main pour faire de nouveau le zozo, ce qui sera très bientôt.
De plus, cette manip. va-t-elle me permettre de démarrer de nouveau sans mot de passe, ou simplement d'avoir mon clavier en qwerty dès le départ ? Ou rien de tout ça mais simplement un mot de passe qui se tape pareil en qwerty ou en azerty ?
Merci en tout cas de tous tes conseils,

Zoopie


----------



## xanadu (30 Décembre 2007)

zoopie a dit:


> simplement un mot de passe qui se tape pareil en qwerty ou en azerty ?
> Zoopie



Bonjour
Exact.
Par après tu auras la possibilité de modifier ton mot de passe comme tu le souhaites dans Préférences Système/Comptes.
Sans oublier tous ce qui a été dit plus haut concernant  le mot de passe .

Bonne année


----------



## zoopie (3 Janvier 2008)

xanadu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Dans préférences système >comptes
> tu coches "Afficher le menu saisie"
> Tu redémarres avec ton CD d'installation.
> ...



Merci beaucoup Xanadu, je suis rentrée chez moi, j'ai démarré le bazard avec mon CD d'install, non seulement j'ai pu permuter le qwerty pour de l'azerty dans le "menu saisie", mais j'ai en plus pu réparer mes autorisations de disque avec l'utilitaire de disque et récupérer ainsi, sans réinitialiser mon mot de passe, le fonctionnement 'pas de demande de mot de passe au login, mais demande de mot de passe à l'installation de trucs ou changement des préférences de comptes'.
Me voilà revenue au point de départ, avant que je fasse mes bêtises, ce qui est super bien.

Par contre, aucun changement sur DVDplayer qui se lance tout seul au démarrage alors qu'on ne lui demande rien, et qu'il n'est même pas listé dans les softs d'ouverture du compte.

Je vais ouvrir un second fil pour ce problème-là.

Bonne année à toi aussi,

Zoopie LapinTigre


----------

